# Im lookimg fp0r a brinley 10" single bottom plow for my Bolens



## LoveThatBolens (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow. Hello guys and gals.

I need a brinley plow for my Bolens 1669L garden tractor. I would like to find one with a 3-point hitch, but I will consider one that would work as well. Please let me know all. I need to have it shipped to me, so, if you cant ship, then please dont reply.

Thanks in advance .


----------

